# Wanted: Charlie Greer Videos



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Does anyone have any Charlie Greer Videos they would like to sell me? I figured you might have already watched them and could use a few bucks. Please call or text me Dave 618-623-2290


----------

